# Earthquake



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Earthquake in Sharm today

Earthquake - Magnitude 4.4 - EGYPT - 2012 January 30, 17:04 UTC. 

The earth moved for me, seriously moved, and it sounded like a train rumbling though the building. Not pleasant at all!


----------



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

yep me too, not nice tv swayed, doors rattled quite un-nerving


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It was scary. Train rumbling is a good description. I live on the second floor, after the noise started then my chair was rocking and all the glass dangling ornaments on my lights and chandeliers were shaking. My hands were still shaking about 20 minutes afterwards.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

You guys stay in Cairo? Nothing happened in Degla, Maadi...


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Again I didn't "feel" the quake but I certainly heard it, front door was rattling like a goodun (nearly went outside to tell whoever was messing with my door to stop, then I twigged what was going on!), and the resident hawks and Baladi dogs were all going absolutely mental.


----------

